# Finding a good Judo School



## TKDJUDO (Nov 29, 2007)

I am interested in training in the art of Judo but it seems like there aren't many legit schools nearby. I've came across a school that teaches several martial arts but their main focus was primarily on taekwondo. I was wondering if anyone can give me some tips on finding a good school, and if it would be worth the drive to go to a school farther than where I live.

Thanks
TKDJUDO


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2007)

The site www.judoinfo.com is always helpful.


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 1, 2007)

Where are you located? That always helps when asking such questions.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## TKDJUDO (Dec 2, 2007)

Abbax8 said:


> Where are you located? That always helps when asking such questions.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Dennis


 
I live in Philadelphia


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sensei Ishikawa use to teach in Philly. Look for a school that is run by one of his students and it will probably be a good one.

Lou Moyerman runs a pretty big school, they do a lot of competition. 

The best thing you can do is google schools in Philly and then go visit and watch the classes and talk with the instructors. That way you will have a better idea of where you will be comfortable.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2007)

Abbax8 said:


> Sensei Ishikawa use to teach in Philly. Look for a school that is run by one of his students and it will probably be a good one.
> 
> Lou Moyerman runs a pretty big school, they do a lot of competition.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more.  However, it will be easy early on as the whether or not the school is good.  I.E., If the teacher talks more than you practice falling then run.  Also, if the instructor is not an active participant with all students giving guidance, but never forgets to remind you of dues......then run.  Lastly, if the school is pushy about sign now, eft, contracts etc. then by all means run.


----------

